# MF 1030 white watery Hyd oil replaced, still no pressure



## Etbrown44 (Aug 26, 2018)

My shifter boot allowed rain water to enter transmission for years, and thus the hydraulic reservoir 

Changed the oil. Yet loader bucket and 3 pt. inop. 

I changed the spin on filter. 

Ideas welcome


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2018)

Hello Etbrown, and welcome to the Tractor Forum. We have some very knowledgeable and experienced members and I'm sure one or more of the members will be able to help shortly.
In the meantime, here's your invitation to put your tractor in the Showcase (located under the TRACTOR button at the top of the page). A perk is that if you add your tractor to the Showcase, it becomes instantly eligible to be entered in our monthly tractor contest, in progress right now. Please be sure to add your vote for September's Tractor of the Month, which is found on the main Forum menu as the fourth category, listed as "Tractor of the month". The poll is at the top of the page. Thank you for your vote, and again, welcome to The Tractor Forum!


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Aluminum hydraulic pump and aluminum screen in transmission. They cannot handle water. I suspect you will have a difficult time finding the hydraulic parts even if you have a repair manual for that Hinomoto Toyosha built tractor. You might give Steiner Tractor a shot.

Or a grey market tractor importer that brings in used Hinomoto rice units,


----------



## Etbrown44 (Aug 26, 2018)

Anyone had this problem on a Japanese Massey


----------



## Etbrown44 (Aug 26, 2018)

Success!
Changed oil and filter the 3rd time, including removing the top tranny cover and washing through a few extra gallons there. 

Glad i didn't scrap an otherwise great 30 hp tractor with backhoe and FEL, over one more Hydraulic oil change! 

Thanks for all who contributed, it was a battle but well worth it!

Here's to another 30 years! Why not?


----------

